
Google Outage Caused 5% Internet Traffic Decline - vaksel
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=217500452
======
jonknee
Information Week needs to go back and read the statement, there wasn't a 5%
drop in internet traffic. The claim was that Google makes up 5% of the
internet traffic normally and it was slow or down for a minority (17%) of
users. If it was down for all those users (it wasn't) and they didn't go
anywhere else (they did) the drop would be .85%--a veritable drop in the
bucket. Considering all the buzz of the problem net internet traffic probably
increased as people kept checking, blogging and bitching about it.

> But if you happen to be Google and your content constitutes up to 5% of all
> Internet traffic, people notice.

------
aneesh
Maybe the RescueTime folks can tell us the impact on office productivity in
that period.

------
physcab
Google might be the next company that is "too big to fail"

~~~
mapleoin
s/might/is

